# Yardıma ihtiyacım var



## FlyingBird

İ don't understand why there is suffix 'a' to word 'yardım'.Shouldn't it be 'yardımı'?

Anyone can explain this please?

şimdiden teşekkür ederim


----------



## ancalimon

Kalem*e* ihtiyacım var:  I need *a* pencil

Yardım*a* ihtiyacım var : I need *a* help.

---

Kalem*i* kırdım : I broke *the* pencil.
Yardım*ı* reddettim : I rejected *the* help.


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> Kalem*e* ihtiyacım var:  I need *a* pencil
> 
> Yardım*a* ihtiyacım var : I need *a* help.
> 
> ---
> 
> Kalem*i* kırdım : I broke *the* pencil.
> Yardım*ı* reddettim : I rejected *the* help.


but suffix a/e (ya/ye) mean *to*,so still don't understand your explanation.

Ona (*to* her/him) 

San*a *(*to* you) 

Kalem*e *(*to* pencil)

İstanbul*a *(*to* İstanbul)

Annem*e *(*to* my mother)


----------



## Gemmenita

This is the formula of the verb which determines which suffix to use:

For example we say:

Bir şey*e* ihtiyacı olmak ( and regarding the _Kalın ince rule_ you use "e,a", so yardım*a*  ihtiyacım var.

But we say: Bir şey*i* reddetmek. Therefore here you should say: Yardım*ı* reddettim.

and then we say: Bir şey*i *kırmak. So you should say: Kalem*i* kırdım.

*Conclusion:* The suffix changes according to the verb.(It can mean "to" or not)

Kalem*e *(to/at pencil) is also correct but in a sentence like:

Kalem*e *baktım. ( I look at the kalem)

Istanbul'*a* gittim.(I went to Istanbul) but: Istanbul'*u* gördüm. ( I saw Istanbul)

Dün sen*i* pazarda gördüm.

S*a*n*a* yardım edeceğim.


----------



## peptidoglycan

to need help + dative case


----------



## Esoppe

FlyingBird said:


> but suffix a/e (ya/ye) mean *to*,so still don't understand your explanation.



Suffix a/e actually does not pass for *to *in every case; because the cases and prepositions in English do not match the case endings (-i, -e, -de, -den, or no suffix) in Turkish.

It all depends on the verb. You have to memorize which case ending to use with which verb. I'm not sure if there is an easy way to remember, or a rule. Reading a lot might help.


----------

